# Minnesota vs Ohio State 2020 LIVE



## luellanewton

When and where: January 23, 2020, Value City Arena, Columbus, OH, 6:30 PM ET
Live Stream: Minnesota vs Ohio State Live
The Minnesota Golden Gophers head to Columbus on Thursday night for a Big Ten Conference clash with the Ohio State Buckeyes. An impressive run of two consecutive wins over Penn State and Michigan had the Golden Gophers soaring with confidence. However, their wings got clipped in Sunday’s 64-56 loss to Rutgers. Meanwhile, the Buckeyes have lost five of their last six games, including a recent lopsided defeat at the hands of Penn State.


----------

